# Complete list of all DWA's



## Incubuss

I've noticed a lot of people asking which animals are on the Dangerous Wild Animals list, so I decided to post this. Maybe it could be made into a stick? 

Please let me know if I have made any mistakes


*THE DANGEROUS WILD ANIMALS ACT 1976 (MODIFICATION) (NO.2) ORDER 2007*
*2007 NO.2465*

*The following is a list of animals for which, when kept privately, a licence is required under the Act.*
*Scientific name of kind*
*Common name or names*

*MAMMALS:*

*Marsupials*
Family Dasyuridae: The species Sarcophilus laniarius.
The Tasmanian devil.

*Family Macropodidae:*
The species Macropus fuliginosus, Macropus giganteus, Macropus robustus and Macropus rufus.
The western and eastern grey kangaroos, the wallaroo and the red kangaroo.

*PRIMATES:*

*Family Cebidae:*
All species except those of the genera Aotus, Callicebus and Saimiri.
New-world monkeys (including capuchin, howler, saki, uacari, spider and woolly monkeys).
Night monkeys (also known as owl monkeys), titi monkeys and squirrel monkeys are excepted.

*Family Cercopithecidae:* *All species.*

Old-world monkeys (including baboons, the drill, colobus monkeys, the gelada, guenons, langurs, leaf monkeys, macaques, the mandrill, mangabeys, the patas and proboscis monkeys and the talapoin).

*Family Hominidae:*
All species except those of the genus ****.
Anthropoid apes; chimpanzees, bonobos, orang-utans and gorillas.

*Family Hylobatidae: All species.*
Gibbons and Siamangs.

*Family Indriidae:*
All species of the genera Propithecus and Indri (Avahi laniger is excepted).
Leaping lemurs (including the indri and sifakas). The woolly lemur is excepted.

*Family Lemuridae:*
All species except those of the genus Hapalemur.
Large lemurs.
Bamboo or gentle lemurs are excepted.

*EDENTATES:* 

*Family Dasypodidae:*
The species Priodontes maximus.
The giant armadillo.
Family Myrmecophagidae:
The species Myrmecophaga tridactyla.
The giant anteater.

*CARNIVORES:*

*Family Canidae:*
All species except those of the genera
Wild dogs, wolves, jackals, the maned wolf, the bush dog and the dhole.
Alopex, Cerdocyon, Dusicyon, Otocyon, Pseudolopex, Urocyon, Vulpes and Nyctereutes.
The species Canis familiaris, other than the subspecies Canis familiaris dingo, is also excepted.
Foxes, raccoon dogs and the domestic dog (but not the dingo) are excepted.

*Family Felidae:*
All except—
(a) the species Felis silvestris, Otocolobus manul, Leopardus tigrinus, Oncifelis geoffroyi, Oncifelis guigna, Catopuma badia, Felis margarita, Felis nigripes, Prionailurus rubiginosus and Felis silvestris catus;
(b) a hybrid which is descended exclusively from any one or more species within paragraph (a);
(c) a hybrid of which—
(i) one parent is Felis silvestris catus, and
(ii) the other parent is a first generation hybrid of Felis silvestris catus and any cat not within paragraph (a);
(d) any cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c) (ignoring, for the purpose of determining exclusivity of descent, the parents and remoter ancestors of any hybrid within paragraph (c));
(e) any cat which is descended exclusively from Felis silvestris catus and any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c) (ignoring, for the purpose of determining exclusivity of descent, the parents and remoter ancestors of any hybrid within paragraph (c)).
All cats including the bobcat, caracal, cheetah, jaguar, leopard, lion, lynx, ocelot, puma, serval and tiger.
The following are excepted:
(a) the wild cat, the pallas cat, the little spotted cat, the Geoffroy’s cat, the kodkod, the bay cat, the sand cat, the black-footed cat, the rusty-spotted cat and the domestic cat;
(b) a hybrid cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more species within paragraph (a);
(c) a hybrid cat having as one parent a domestic cat and as the other parent a first generation hybrid of a domestic cat and any cat not within paragraph (a);
(d) any cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c);
(e) any cat which is descended exclusively from a domestic cat and any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c).

*Family Hyaenidae:*
All except the species Proteles cristatus.
Hyænas. The aardwolf is excepted.

*Family Mustelidae:*
All species of the genera Amblonyx, Arctonyx, Aonyx, Enhydra, Lontra, Melogale, Mydaus, Pteronura and Taxidea.
The genus Lutra except the species Lutra lutra.
The species Eira barbara, Gulo gulo, Martes pennanti and Mellivora capensis.
Badgers (except the Eurasian badger), otters (except the European otter) and the tayra, wolverine, fisher and ratel (otherwise known as the honey badger).

*Family Ursidae:*
All species including the species Ailuropoda melanoleuca and Ailurus fulgens.
All bears including the giant panda and the red panda.

*Family Viverridae:*
All of the genus Civettictis.
The African, large-spotted, Malay and Indian civets and the fossa.
All of the genus Viverra.
The species Cryptoprocta ferox.

*PINIPEDES:*

*Family Odobenidae:* All species.
The walrus.

*Family Otariidae: All species.*
Eared seals.

*Family Phocidae:*
All species except Phoca vitulina and Halichoerus grypus.
True or earless seals.
The common seal (or harbour seal) and grey seal are excepted.

*Elephants:*

*Family Elephantidae: All species.*
Elephants.

*AARDVARK*

*Family Orycteropodidae:*
The species Orycteropus afer.
The aardvark.

*ODD-TOED UNGOLATES:*

*Family Equidae:*
All species except Equus asinus and Equus caballus.
Asses, horses and zebras.
The donkey and domestic horse are excepted.

*Family Rhinocerotidae:* All species.
Rhinoceroses.

*Family Tapiridae:* *All species.*
Tapirs.

*EVEN-TOED UNGOLATES:*

*Family Antilocapridae:*
The species Antilocapra americana.
The pronghorn.

*Family Bovidae:*
All species except any domestic form of the genera Bos, Bubalus,Capra and Ovis.
Antelopes, bison, buffalo, gazelles, goats and sheep.
Domestic cattle, buffalo, goats and sheep are excepted.

*Family Camelidae:*
All species of the genus Camelus.
Camels.

*Family Cervidae:*
All species of the genera Alces and Rangifer, except any domestic form of the species Rangifer tarandus.
The moose or elk and the caribou or reindeer.
The domestic reindeer is excepted.

*Family Giraffidae:* All species
The giraffe and the okapi.
Family Hippopotamidae: All species.
The hippopotamus and the pygmy hippopotamus.

*Family Suidae:*
All species except any domestic form of the species Sus scrofa.
Old-world pigs (including the wild boar and the wart hog).
The domestic pig is excepted.

*Family Tayassuidae:* *All species.*
New-world pigs (otherwise known as peccaries).

*HYBRIDS:*

Any hybrid of a kind of animal specified (other than by way of exception) in the foregoing provisions of this column where at
Any mammalian hybrids with at least one parent of a specified kind, and any animal of which at least one parent is such a hybrid.
least one parent is of a kind so specified, and any animal of which at least one parent is such a hybrid.
This does not include an excepted hybrid of the Family Felidae.
This does not apply to excepted cat hybrids.

*BIRDS*

*CASSOWARIES*

*Family Casuariidae:* All species.
Cassowaries.
Ostrich
Family Struthionidae: All species.
The ostrich.

*REPTILES:*

*CROCODILIANS*

*Family Alligatoridae:* *All species.*
Alligators and caimans.

*Family Crocodylidae: All species.*
Crocodiles and the false gharial.

*Family Gavialidae: All species.*
The gharial (otherwise known as the gavial).

*Lizards and snakes*

*Family Atractaspididae:*
All species of the genus Atractaspis.
Burrowing asps, also known as mole or burrowing vipers and stiletto snakes.

*Family Colubridae.*
All species of the genera Malpolon and Thelotornis.
The species Dispholidus typus, Rhabdophis subminiatus, Rhabdophis tigrinus, Elapomorphus lemniscatus, Philodryas olfersii,
Tachymenis peruviana and Xenodon severus.
Certain rear-fanged venomous snakes, Montpellier snakes and African vine snakes (otherwise known as African twig or bird snakes).
The boomslang, the red-necked keelback, the yamakagashi (otherwise known as the Japanese tiger-snake), the Argentine black-headed snake, the South American green racer, the Peruvian racer and the Amazon false viper.

*Family Elapidae: All species.*
Certain front-fanged venomous snakes including cobras, coral snakes, kraits, mambas, whipsnakes and all Australian poisonous snakes (including the death adders).

*Family Hydrophiidae: All species.*
Sea snakes.

*Family Helodermatidae: All species.*
The gila monster and the (Mexican) beaded lizard.

*Family Viperidae: All species.*
Certain front-fanged venomous snakes (including adders, the barba amarilla, the bushmaster, the fer-de-lance, moccasins, rattlesnakes and vipers).

*INVERTEBRATES:*

*Spiders:*

*Family Ctenidae:*
The genus Phoneutria.
Wandering spiders.

*Family Hexathelidae:*
The genus Atrax.
The Sydney funnel-web spider and its close relatives.

*Family Sicariidae:*
The genus Loxosceles.
Brown recluse spiders (otherwise known as violin spiders).

*Family Theridiidae:*
The genus Latrodectus.
The widow spiders and close relatives.

*SCORPIONS:*

*Family Buthidae: All species.*
Buthid scorpions.

*Family Hemioscorpiidae:*
The species Hemiscorpius lepturus.
Middle-Eastern thin-tailed scorpion.


----------



## Grond

Nice post!

Hopefully this will keep those who need to be spoonfed quiet. It's not as if it's top secret information.....I found this list on google in 2 mins several years ago.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Incubuss

Grond said:


> Nice post!
> 
> Hopefully this will keep those who need to be spoonfed quiet. It's not as if it's top secret information.....I found this list on *google* in 2 mins several years ago.:mf_dribble:


Google? Never heard of it. . .:gasp:


----------



## metallica fish

i didnt know them spider were on the DWA list..

great post


----------



## Incubuss

metallica fish said:


> i didnt know them spider were on the DWA list..
> 
> great post


Which ones??


----------



## jasonkwong135

think we should sticky this one :notworthy:


----------



## Danny_mcr

tbh this can all be found on your local council website.just one question though does all councils go by the same list or do some differ just like price?: victory: not having a go m8 but anyone seriously interested in dwa should be checking their local council's website anyway


----------



## chondro13

I think this post was a really good idea - YES everyone can find it on google in a heartbeat but unfortunately there are a good few morons on here who choose not to try... this should be a sticky :2thumb:


----------



## ian14

Danny_mcr said:


> tbh this can all be found on your local council website.just one question though does all councils go by the same list or do some differ just like price?: victory: not having a go m8 but anyone seriously interested in dwa should be checking their local council's website anyway


The list of species is laid down by the DWAA, so all councils have to use the same list of species. It is about the only thing which is the same across the country!


----------



## metallica fish

Incubuss said:


> Which ones??


all of them. i didnt know any spiders were on the list?


----------



## Incubuss

metallica fish said:


> all of them. i didnt know any spiders were on the list?


Seriously? I thought everyone knew that some of species of spider have venom as dangerous (and sometimes more dangerous) as some dwa snakes. Also, one point some people don't think about when it comes to dwa invets, is that they can be more risky to keep than some dwa snakes. Take the A. robustus (sydney funnelweb), they are not the biggest spider around, and can be classed as small when compared to most T's. If you have an adult male escape, then he will be on the look out for a female. These are an exception when it comes to spiders, as the male is the most dangerous, and they are VERY aggressive. They could hide in very tiny areas, and in anything from in a cupboard to a shoe, and they won't hessitate to bite if you step on, or disturb them.


----------



## Grond

I was not knocking the post in any way! I think it's cool!

I was just commenting on the fact that people post having done no research at all which I find strange!!

'I want a snake what do I need?' threads are daily occurences on here!

Go Incubuss!


----------



## metallica fish

Incubuss said:


> Seriously? I thought everyone knew that some of species of spider have venom as dangerous (and sometimes more dangerous) as some dwa snakes. Also, one point some people don't think about when it comes to dwa invets, is that they can be more risky to keep than some dwa snakes. Take the A. robustus (sydney funnelweb), they are not the biggest spider around, and can be classed as small when compared to most T's. If you have an adult male escape, then he will be on the look out for a female. These are an exception when it comes to spiders, as the male is the most dangerous, and they are VERY aggressive. They could hide in very tiny areas, and in anything from in a cupboard to a shoe, and they won't hessitate to bite if you step on, or disturb them.


 
TBH i never even thought about it. 

i just though if Sicarius terrosus arnt DWA no other spider would be?

guess i was wrong:blush:


----------



## Nix

: victory: Sticky!


----------



## adhamyo

thanks!
good post think it should be sticky!


----------



## Tazer

Good post, though I agree with others, the info isn't hard to find.

Just to add, though it isn't mentioned on the list, first and second gen wolfdog/hybrids require a dwal. After a recent law change, third gen and beyond are now classed as domestic dogs, and can be kept as such. 

Though I can't understand why the dingo is still on the list.


----------



## ian14

Tazer said:


> Good post, though I agree with others, the info isn't hard to find.
> 
> Just to add, though it isn't mentioned on the list, first and second gen wolfdog/hybrids require a dwal. After a recent law change, third gen and beyond are now classed as domestic dogs, and can be kept as such.
> 
> Though I can't understand why the dingo is still on the list.


Can I ask where you found this recent law change? The only "recent" law change was October 2007, which is the list posted, as you can see from below (taken from the hybrid section)..



> Any hybrid of a kind of animal specified (other than by way of exception) in the foregoing provisions of this column where at
> Any mammalian hybrids with at least one parent of a specified kind, and any animal of which at least one parent is such a hybrid.
> least one parent is of a kind so specified, and any animal of which at least one parent is such a hybrid.


It will make no difference whether 1st, 2nd 3rd or any other generation, if one of the parents is a hybrid then it is DWA. 

There have been no other law changes since 2007.


----------



## ian14

Sorry, I'm wrong.

This is from the DEFRA site...

*Wolf-dog hybrids and the Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976*

The Act regulates the keeping of certain kinds of dangerous animals, except animals kept in zoos, circuses or pet shops. Under the Act, licences are required for the keeping of any animal which appears in the schedule to the Act.
Wolf-dog hybrids are not a true species but rather a hybrid of the domestic dog crossed with the wolf. Such animals are required to be licensed under the Act. This is because the Schedule to the Act states that any hybrid of a kind of mammal specified in the Schedule must be licensed; a wolf is a mammal specified in the Schedule as it is included in the listing of all species of Canidae (i.e. the dog family) and does not fall within the specified exemptions to this listing, unlike the _Canis familiaris_, the domestic dog (but not the Dingo, _Canis familiaris dingo_), raccoon dogs and foxes. 
In addition, under the Act any animal with at least one parent as such a hybrid requires a licence. However, the *second* generation following a wolf/domestic dog hybrid does not require a licence if neither of its parents are such a hybrid, as illustrated below.








Therefore, taking the example of Czechoslovakian Wolf Dogs, Sarloos or similar “wolf-dog hybrids”, where an animal is third generation, or further removed from the original wolf content, a licence is not required under the Act.
If owners are in doubt as to whether animals require licensing, then Defra advises them to contact their local authority for advice.
The Department and the RSPCA jointly funded research into the keeping of wolf-dog hybrids and this was published in 2001.
The contractors found that very few wolf-hybrids were kept and that advertisements for wolf-dogs were generally misleading and had been embellished to attract public interest and justify high prices. The report also outlines some physical characteristics to help identify true wolf-dog hybrids, which local authorities may find useful. The full research report is available at The Keeping of Wolf-Hybrids in Great Britain [PDF] (556 KB) 
The reference in the study to licences being required for breeds claiming any amount of wolf content, however diluted, should now be viewed in light of the information regarding hybrid generations detailed above.
Dangerous dogs are regulated under their own legislation. Further information on dangerous dogs can be found on the animal welfare pages.
Page last modified: 01 December 2008
Page published: 23 October 2008


----------



## Tazer

Like I said, a recent change, so not many people are aware of it yet, that was why I mentioned it. 

There are a handfull of people breeding czech and saarloos wolfdogs, but as far as I'm aware, only one person breeding 4th gen wolfdogs.


----------



## Incubuss

The list was copied word for word, directly from the defra site. It's worded really bad, and personally think it would be in their benefit to employ someone who knows about animals and written English. 

I'm not 100% sure about the wolf generations, but I have emailed them to to find out the exact law, as it seems to be a little confusing to some. Once I get a reply, I will post it on here and on a seperate subject to clear things up.


----------



## Incubuss

Tazer said:


> Like I said, a recent change, so not many people are aware of it yet, that was why I mentioned it.
> 
> There are a handfull of people breeding czech and saarloos wolfdogs, but as far as I'm aware, only one person breeding 4th gen wolfdogs.


I have not read any changes in the law since last October, and to my knowledge there has been none. Can you please post up a link to this information.


----------



## Tazer

If you look at post 18 in this thread, you will find that Ian14 coppied and pasted the info from defra site. It has a diagram to ilistrate, but to save you having to read it all, here is the important bit.



> Therefore, taking the example of Czechoslovakian Wolf Dogs, Sarloos or similar “wolf-dog hybrids”, where an animal is third generation, or further removed from the original wolf content, a licence is not required under the Act.


I will also say, that as I'm conciddering getting a czech or saarloos wolfdog, it is something I've been looking into for a while, when I first started researching, they were still dwa, unless the local authority decided to use discretion as they were allowed to. The breders and owners of these dogs, have recieved written conformation from defra that their animals do not require dwal, unless they are pure wolf, or f1/f2 crosses. Also to add, the czechoslovakian wolfdog, is a recognised breed of dog in many countries, and is as I am told months away from being recognised with our own kennel club, and will be able to compete at dog shows like crufts. This would not be possible, if these animals were still dwa listed. 

Hope this clears it up for you. 

If you want any more info, I can direct you to a wolfdog specific forum where the breeders and owners of these dogs, will be happy to answer any other questions. Or you can ask me, and I'll try to do the best I can.


----------



## dpfb

looks like the place to ask
i got a friend that has always wanted to keep a monkey. obviously he would do the research into the speices first, but what monkeys are not on the list, that are relitivly obtainable, and more importantly no dwal needed.
he only wants a small one altough he has a fair space for one.
but what spieces should he be researching?
i know its a odd request but im sure someone would know.


----------



## Tazer

Marmoset, they're small and do not require a dwal. Don't know how easy or hard they are to get hold of.


----------



## April Taylor

chondro13 said:


> I think this post was a really good idea - YES everyone can find it on google in a heartbeat but unfortunately there are a good few morons on here who choose not to try... this should be a sticky :2thumb:


 
I googled this til my eyes were sore, kept finding a link then being told the link was old, has moved to here, so went there, and it had been moved, so thank you very much for this list, has made my reseach for my book a lot easier! :2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz

dpfb said:


> looks like the place to ask
> i got a friend that has always wanted to keep a monkey. obviously he would do the research into the speices first, but what monkeys are not on the list, that are relitivly obtainable, and more importantly no dwal needed.
> he only wants a small one altough he has a fair space for one.
> but what spieces should he be researching?
> i know its a odd request but im sure someone would know.


 
if he only has space for one then he shouldnt get any, they are a social species and need to be kept in groups or at least a pair. no respecting breeder will sell social primates alone unless they are going to be housed with others.
back to the thread its should deffinataly be a sticky:2thumb:
stu


----------



## ryanr1987

CASSOWARIES should not be on the dwa!! there the coolest bird ever they can kick sideways


----------



## kettykev

yes, and rip your guts out while they do it


----------



## ryanr1987

kettykev said:


> yes, and rip your guts out while they do it


 So? :lol2: there awsome who needs a guard dog when you have a giant bird that can kick


----------



## David L

I am gutted that the Walrus is DWAA!!

I was seriously looking into purchasing one of those... I was gonna call it Wally and it could live in the bathroom ...

I noticed that a Tiger Shark or Killer Whale is not DWA. Cool, so who stocks those these days?

Seriously tough, how dangerous are Armadillos that they warrant being DWA? I mean, really? Are they more dangerous than a reticulated python or a Green Anaconda? And Spider Monkeys and Lemurs... are they really more dangerous than Rotweillers?

Seems strange....


----------

